# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Silly ? about class reunion

## mpb47

Because myself and others were teased so much about mpb in high school, I think that is why I am so sensitive about it all these years later.

With that in mind, would you go to your reunion next year if you knew they were going to have a Hair retention contest?

The judges pick 10 people who have kept all or most of their  hair since senior year and 10 people who have lost some or most off their hair since senior year. I would do pretty well unless they examined me closely. In the past (~2 years ago), only 1 guy won in the retention category. And all 10 of the losers were guys. Not all bald of course, most had just receded since their senior year photos. If that was the end of it , that might not be that big of a deal. But then they publish the results in the alumni news for everyone to see.

Right now I am on Minox only and it seems to be doing pretty good though vertex may be slowly advancing. Long story short, I would like to get on propeica again, but I can't till late Nov.  And yes, 2 of the main teasers will be there as they both recently found me on FB. One offered to "do me" if I could prove I had not lost any hair or gained weight.

So would you go? , skip it, or go and use some of that topix(sp) spray?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

You should propose a "who became fattest" category.

This is childish, your 5 year reunion I take it?  No adult does this...

----------


## mpb47

> What the phuk did I just read??!
> 
> Is this real-life?


 For a better lack of words, I went to a "90210" high school. Weight gain and baldness were considered a sign of weakness. A lack of self control as silly as that sounds.

----------


## mpb47

> You should propose a "who became fattest" category.
> 
> This is childish, your 5 year reunion I take it?  No adult does this...


 No 30th. I don't think I still have the alumni news as it was about 2 years ago, but all it would show is only 1 guy placed in the "retention" category and the rest were girls. But I know I saved it for awhile, so I will look around for it tonight.

----------


## mpb47

> who the **** offers to have sex with someone if they haven't lost any more hair!!??!? What the **** has this world come do?
> 
> **** nw1, i dont want to live in this world anymore


 Well she said this at the end of high school, not recently. However she still remembers it as her brother told me so last time I saw him.

Like I said in the other post, I went to a "90210" type of high school where flaws were not acceptable. I was considered a persona non grata, not so much because of my hair, but because I was slightly overweight. Only the girl I mentioned (and her friend) thought I had a hair problem in the making.
And what she basically said it that whether she was married or not, she would "do me" if I was not fat or had a bald spot in the making come reunion time.

----------


## Davey Jones

Give them all swirlies and do a burnout on your motorcycle.

----------


## UK_

Yes the competition reaks of more "white man hating" (which is obviously the only form of politically correct discrimination available of use today), imagine if you were to have a competition on what gender earned the most money or gained the most prestigious positions in society.

Women are masters at being the most shallow fcuks on the planet whilst portraying themselves as perfect innocent victims, freeing themselves of any form of such stigma.

Funny how we're all taught to believe that women are the oppressed ones, when on earth men are the minority and are clearly outnumbered when it comes to education, and placed on the breadline in favour of feminist, state-endorsed job selection.

_Queue the white knights... & idiotic feeble minded roaches that are still binded religiously to the lie that feminism is about equality..._

Life is easy as a woman, you live 15 - 20 years longer, you work less, you die richer, you're protected and catered for by whichever partner you pick, the burden of upholding a roof over your head is less yours and more your partners, you're less likely to become homeless (85&#37; of the homeless are male), you're less likely to commit suicide (suicide rates are several times higher for men compared to women), you're less likely to suffer stress, depression & anxiety (all said psychological ills are endured by men far more).  You're less likely to die in the workplace (97% of workplace related deaths are male), you receive better healthcare (in 2001 breast cancer received &#163;1.3m in Government funds compared to prostate cancer which received only &#163;47,000) and of course you have the whole victim "feminist" (gender rights) socialist iron fist helping you along in life.

And if all else fails, you have a 50% stake in whatever lifetime earnings/savings your partner has accumulated & access to an endless stream of more shmucks to take down the exact same route + the kids.

----------


## UK_

> [IMG]^^^^^^^[/IMG]


 Yes, a typical response once ones neurological nerves have been overloaded, such shame you dont have his hair lol hahaha.

----------


## mpb47

> If I were in your situation I'd hit that bitch across the face with a Bible so hard she would be mumbling scripture for weeks.
> 
> That is so depraved and ****ed up I can't even fathom that such people really exist.
> 
> *I HATE WHORES!!!!!!*


 So would you go or not? Should I use some of that spray? On a good day, I don't even need it, unless someone did some up close examination. I have seen recent pics of both girls and the one that did most of the talking looks about the same, just a tiny bit heavier. All hair intact from what I could see. Other looks almost the same as in HS. Same weight, all hair intact. I think the reason this all came up was because it was mentioned in our biology class and they thought it was quite funny. I have noticed that a few of the guys now appear to have more hair than they did in school thought most do not.
So what should I do?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Bro, I really wouldn't worry about attending your reunion.  Especially since it's your 30th reunion and people at that age should act a helluva lot more "adult" when it comes to something like hair loss.  I really cannot believe that women at that age would be so extremely childish that they would actually say they would automatically sleep with a guy just because he hasn't lost any hair (and especially at that age no less!).  But as I always say, the more that I see, the less that surprises me.  And from what you've been describing, it really seems like you barely have any hair loss whatsoever.  And at 48, that's really an enviable position to be in.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Yes the competition reaks of more "white man hating" (which is obviously the only form of politically correct discrimination available of use today), imagine if you were to have a competition on what gender earned the most money or gained the most prestigious positions in society.
> 
> Women are masters at being the most shallow fcuks on the planet whilst portraying themselves as perfect innocent victims, freeing themselves of any form of such stigma.
> 
> Funny how we're all taught to believe that women are the oppressed ones, when on earth men are the minority and are clearly outnumbered when it comes to education, and placed on the breadline in favour of feminist, state-endorsed job selection.
> 
> _Queue the white knights... & idiotic feeble minded roaches that are still binded religiously to the lie that feminism is about equality..._
> 
> Life is easy as a woman, you live 15 - 20 years longer, you work less, you die richer, you're protected and catered for by whichever partner you pick, the burden of upholding a roof over your head is less yours and more your partners, you're less likely to become homeless (85&#37; of the homeless are male), you're less likely to commit suicide (suicide rates are several times higher for men compared to women), you're less likely to suffer stress, depression & anxiety (all said psychological ills are endured by men far more).  You're less likely to die in the workplace (97% of workplace related deaths are male), you receive better healthcare (in 2001 breast cancer received &#163;1.3m in Government funds compared to prostate cancer which received only &#163;47,000) and of course you have the whole victim "feminist" (gender rights) socialist iron fist helping you along in life.
> ...


 Yeah, but to get all that, you have to be female.  Not even close to worth it.  And that's _even_ if we aren't pretending that all that stuff you just said was actually true.

Now OP, don't be a dummy: go to the reunion and bang that slutty whore.

----------


## mpb47

> Bro, I really wouldn't worry about attending your reunion.  Especially since it's your 30th reunion and people at that age should act a helluva lot more "adult" when it comes to something like hair loss.  I really cannot believe that women at that age would be so extremely childish that they would actually say they would automatically sleep with a guy just because he hasn't lost any hair (and especially at that age no less!).  But as I always say, the more that I see, the less that surprises me.  And from what you've been describing, it really seems like you barely have any hair loss whatsoever.  And at 48, that's really an enviable position to be in.


 Well let me clarify just a bit and try to answer several posts at the same time.

One, if you go, you are automatically entered in the "contest"- you have no choice.  Also she is married and I doubt seriously she would go through with it if I "won", which I couldn't because one quick look at my senior pic would show otherwise. Also she said that almost 30 years ago.  What she still remembers (according to her brother) is that she dared/challenged me to not to bald or get fat. I can't remember exactly what she said, but it was something like," You are weak and have no self control. How much do you want to bet you will have that disgusting ring/circle on the back of your head". And to the previous, poster, yes from a normal distance , I look good. But if someone where to examine closely, they would know something is up and would realize I have that "disgusting" circle.  I do what is called a crossover. It is in between a comb over and a comb back. I and learned this trick long before the HT docs started pushing it. It gives a combination look of both fullness and coverage and works pretty well for me as long as I keep my hair to a certain length. Too long and it it looks really bad, but just right and it looks almost normal.

Getting back to my question, Yes I am vain, I guess, but I don't want to be listed in the "losers" section of the alumni paper for all to see.
So do I risk it or stay home? Got till about May to decide.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

She was an 18 year old full of her self bitch.

Most "women" under 25 are stupid retards about real life anyway.  Guys it can take a few years later before they pass their stupid retard phase.

*note, this is a huge generalization

----------


## Dan26

You really want to be around these types of people? 

If you do go, keep this in mind....

As men we are not allowed to hit women. BUT, this does not mean you can't go to your nearest ghetto or MMA/Boxing/MuayThai gym and find yourself a wonderful women who will slap the shit out of any broad who talks reckless to you, upon your request. You will be responsible for the chin-checking of any male bozo's who step to you.

The problem witch these 90210 people, is they have never been punched in the face. They may seem powerful on the outside, but the truth is they all have glass jaws, and one fist to the face will shatter their aura and bring them back down to reality. Only go if it is to hand out ass-whoppings.

----------


## mpb47

> Got any pictures of your hair?
> 
> WTF IS WRONG WITH AMERICA!!??! Who offers to have sex with someone like that?! WHO HAS A LOSERS SECTION OF THE ALUMINI PAPER?!? THIS IS ****ED!!!!!!!


 Look at my profile. It shows my vertex at it's worse with hair spread out so you can see max loss. I do have more recent pics but they are about the same. 
when combed you can't really see it unless you really look closely. 

As far as the other comment goes about 90120 folks, well until a little over a year ago, I had not heard  from any of them, cept for 1 or 2 who are friends. Then  after almost 30 years all at once they showed up on FB.
Man do they have it easy. They don't have to work and the one's that do work for their dad's/grandfathers so you know how that probably goes.

One girl lives in what looks like a real mansion..with spiral staircase and all.
One girl who is nice and not snobby at all, lived in the 3 story house with 9 bathrooms, an elevator, and one of those zipline things to ride across the valley on her estate. I could go on but you get the idea. The funny thing is the one thing they gave me a hard time about 30 years ago is what keeps me a float. They thought computers were uncool but that was my hobby and if it were not for that I would be totally screwed. I like my job and it gets me by but I sure don't have it so easy like 95&#37; of the kids I went to school with.
Seeing how they are living so easy on FB gets me depressed sometimes, but what can you do?  So I am not surprised that some of the guys I went to school with have more hair now than then. Course it's probably not real, but still....

----------


## JJJJrS

> What the phuk did I just read??!
> 
> Is this real-life?


 


> If I were in your situation I'd hit that bitch across the face with a Bible so hard she would be mumbling scripture for weeks.
> 
> That is so depraved and ****ed up I can't even fathom that such people really exist.
> 
> *I HATE WHORES!!!!!!*


  :Big Grin:  LOL! 

This whole thread is ridiculous. I can only hope you made this all up mpb47.

----------


## mpb47

> LOL! 
> 
> This whole thread is ridiculous. I can only hope you made this all up mpb47.


 Unfortunately, No it's true. But what people seem to missing is that she said those things years ago..she was 17-18 at the time. Hell, on the last day of 5th grade she spiked some brownies with exlax.  She (and the other girl) gave me a hard time about various things from about 5th grade till the time we graduated.  Weight gain, facial hair, you name it. All silly kid stuff.

But forget about her for a moment, my point is what should I do about going to the reunion? If you knew your class was going to have a best/worst hair retention contest would you go?  Right now at this very moment, my hair looks pretty good. Compared to my high school pic I don't have as much hair, but probably more than most guys my age that have lost hair. As long as I keep it cut, back looks very good too. 

Oh and Highlander, they don't call it the losers section that was my word.
It was something like "lost the most hair" "least hair retention" or something like that.

----------


## dex89

> Unfortunately, No it's true. But what people seem to missing is that she said those things years ago..she was 17-18 at the time. Hell, on the last day of 5th grade she spiked some brownies with exlax.  She (and the other girl) gave me a hard time about various things from about 5th grade till the time we graduated.  Weight gain, facial hair, you name it. All silly kid stuff.
> 
> But forget about her for a moment, my point is what should I do about going to the reunion? If you knew your class was going to have a best/worst hair retention contest would you go?  Right now at this very moment, my hair looks pretty good. Compared to my high school pic I don't have as much hair, but probably more than most guys my age that have lost hair. As long as I keep it cut, back looks very good too. 
> 
> Oh and Highlander, they don't call it the losers section that was my word.
> It was something like "lost the most hair" "least hair retention" or something like that.


 I wouldn't go to tell you the truth. I wouldn't socialize myself with those fools.
If you do go, keep it short and clean my brother...use some toppik if you have too.

OR if you have a huge package like myself, go butt ass naked and start doing this

----------


## mpb47

> I wouldn't go to tell you the truth. I wouldn't socialize myself with those fools.
> If you do go, keep it short and clean my brother...use some toppik if you have too.
> 
> OR if you have a huge package like myself, go butt ass naked and start doing this


 I think I will wait and see how things look closer to reunion time. Maybe I will get lucky and they won't have the contest afterall.

I know my school is not the only one who does stupid things like this. I was reading another board planning for their 30th. And there there was a woman carring on about how she couldn't believe so many guys were really bald by the 10th and couldn't believe they would let themselves go downhill so soon. She also mocked some of the other girls for letting themselves get fat too.

I doubt people would do this to someone they were dating, only people they once knew and don't really care about ...but I could be wrong...

----------


## BigThinker

Bump.

This thread is too hilarious.  Highlander's comments made me laugh 4-5 times out loud.

----------


## mpb47

> Bump.
> 
> This thread is too hilarious.  Highlander's comments made me laugh 4-5 times out loud.


 The fact that they might have a contest is ridiculous, but as far as the rude comments from nearly 30 years ago, you have to put things in perspective.

Information is way easier to get now than 30 years ago. Because of the internet anyone can read up on MPB all day long.  I had never even heard the term mpb till my biology class. And I think I have mentioned this before but I remember many/most of my class did not believe our teacher when she said it would eventually happen to about 75% of the guys in the class.  Those girls heard that and ran with it. But it was still considered like letting yourself get fat because most of us did not believe it was involuntary.

 I may be making a fuss about nothing and may actually be better off than many in my class. My aunt worked at the school and one thanksgiving a few years back she out of the blue mentioned that virtually all the guys at my 20th were starting to recede and some were already going bald. It made her feel old because she had known many of them since about second grade.

But it sure looks like my crown is starting to grow again and getting harder to conceal, so I will most likely start back on propecia once I get my psa. Minox has done me a good job for many years, but it looks like it's no longer enough to stop it.

----------

